# Leslie Quarcoopome: Composer, Arranger and Instrumentalist. London UK



## TheoKrueger (Apr 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard Leslie!


----------



## IvanP (Apr 22, 2009)

Welcome, 

I liked what I heard  Specially person in the mirror cue...

would perform better with better samples as well, not only with a real orchestra


----------



## leslieq (Apr 22, 2009)

Funny you should say that IvanP. I've been investigating other libraries like Vienna Symphonic Library and EastWest Symphonic Orchestra Gold and really like what I'm hearing of the two. I just need to find someone with access to VSL or EastWest Gold who can take one of my files and show my what they could sound like. I'm a bit new with the whole virtual instrument thing so being a bit cautious before splashing out so much money for VSL or EWGold.  

If you know of anyone who could help, it will be very much appreciated.

P.S. are there such things as test-drive demos available for VSL or EWGold that I'd be able to download and try out? Naive question, I know :wink: :wink:


----------



## Stevie (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey Leslie,

welcome aboard! 

Well, test drive… afaik you can order a demo version of EW Gold. Not exactly sure, though, cos you would need an iLok dongle. 
But when I ordered my EW Gold package, it also included the Platinum demo version, that runs 7 days. So it could be possible that there is a demo. For the VSL stuff… Well, the only test drive I would know about this, is the Kontakt 3 and its library, which consists of some VSL Opus patches. I own both (EW Gold and Kontakt 3 library). I would gladly render a MIDI file of yours with the assigned instruments of Gold and VSL, if you want.

Best,

Stevie


----------



## leslieq (Apr 23, 2009)

Stevie @ Thu Apr 23 said:


> Hey Leslie,
> 
> welcome aboard!
> 
> ...




This is an offer that is simply too good to pass up. Thanks Stevie. Currently at my day job but will prepare a couple of MIDI files for you to test and send them on as soon as possible. I guess it should be Type1 MIDI files, right? I'll jot down all the instrumentation too in vertical order of occurrence in the midi file. I will also include the relevant scores for reference and Sibelius files if necessary. Wow, can't wait to see what you can do with them. Can you private message the email address i should send them to.

Thanks again :D


----------



## Stevie (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll PM you!


----------

